# Teaching to swim?



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Is there something I need to do to help him learn to swim better, or will it just come with more practice? I am willing to get in the lakes with him, but we don't have access to a pool.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when I click on the link it says "video unavailable"  If he's already going in the water and swimming in a fashion I'm sure it'll just be a case of more practice.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry Harrigab. I think I fixed the link problem.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just keep taking him, and he should improve over time. It may speed the process along if you have access to water with a gradual slope to it. I've also seen dogs even up, when they had a bumper in their mouth. They would slap the water going for the retrieve, but swam much smoother once they had it in there mouth. 

Lucy was worlds worst when she first started swimming. Tons of splashing with her front feet, but covering very little distance. She turned out to be the fastest swimmer out of the bunch.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, Elvis was a bit like that at first, I thought he was riding an underwater unicycle , but he improved with practice and as TR says, something to retrieve helped him to balance out


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

What type of thing do you use for fetch? I find he doesn't care about the bumper or frisbee enough to jump in. He only goes in like that if he thinks he can get to a duck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MikoMN said:


> What type of thing do you use for fetch? I find he doesn't care about the bumper or frisbee enough to jump in. He only goes in like that if he thinks he can get to a duck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tennis balls, sticks (the *ONLY* time I let them retrieve sticks!), or anything else that floats tbh.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

MikoMN said:


> Is there something I need to do to help him learn to swim better, or will it just come with more practice? I am willing to get in the lakes with him, but we don't have access to a pool.
> 
> https://youtu.be/aH4tTkYAlwo


My latest Vizsla girl started like that when she fell in a pond. Then she refused to get into the water again - she wanted to but she was afraid. I tried the pool but seen the bottom was not encouraging. Then I took her to San Carlos, MX. and we drove up to the surf. I was still trying to get out of the 4Runner when she crashed onto the surf and started swimming like a pro. I think the buoyancy of salt water and not seen the bottom helped. She now swims in the pool just about everyday but not as good as in the ocean bur she's getting better. Take him to a lake where he can run or walk into it and let her do her thing. Ocean beach better....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As others have said more practice plus something in his mouth. If he doesn't like normal bumpers, try a bird-shaped one like Dokken or Remington make. I think it's a weight/leanness thing too. As he fills out it should get better, but they'll never be as naturally buoyant as labs are. 

I love how speedy he is!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sometimes you just have to hang your coat on a branch and show them the way


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'll try all of it. Including getting in. I live in MN, so finding a lake is not a problem. I think 10,000 lakes is underestimating things. I'll try one of those Remington bird bumpers. Would a frozen pigeon be appropriate? Someone once told me to stop using those now that he has been on live birds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 6, 2017)

What are peoples thoughts about swimming in a pool? Our 10-wk old pup was running around our friends pool last weekend and almost went in a few times on his own out of curiosity. I was a bit reluctant to have him as I wasn't to sure about how the chlorine would be on the puppies skin. I'd like to get him out in the water early so he gets comfortable though. Thoughts?


----------

